# Turkey Derby 2019



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Here is a video version of the flyer:


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

LenJet Oval









LenJet Car Model









NSC Sportsman podium









SK Modified podium









Open podium


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Nice looking tracks! :cheers2:


----------

